# Who Hangs Patio Lights On Their Awning?



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

I just bought some of those Primal Lite Mood Over Miami lights (palm trees and pink flamingos) to hang this year. I bought some hooks to hange them with. What lights do you guys use?

I have not hung mine yet but was thinking I will need to buy a 25' outdoor extension cord to power them. I plan to run it down the arm of the awning and under the trailer to the power outlet? Are there any better methods?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have a set of american flag lights that are always out.

I also have a light that's kind hard to describe. Picture a plastic flowerpot with about 100 holes drilled in it that hangs upside down. In each hole is a colored transluscent plastic butterfly, flower, etc. There's a light inside and it glows with a beauty and tackiness not seen very often. A friend of my parents gave it to them and they in turn gave it to me as kind of a joke. We love it and use it all the time to tack up our campsite









Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I must admit, I'm not sure I quite understand this phenomenon. I clearly haven't attained the true camping aesthetic yet. I must meditate on this.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes I was quite against it at first, but I fell under it's spell


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, Bears, Flags & lanterns! Though I am debating about one of those LED strips for the new rig. Just a nice way of saying Welcome!


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Those flowerpot lights are quite popular here in Missouri. The first time I saw one at night, I thought it was really pretty (does yours have little colored pieces of plastic in the holes?) The next day I went to look at it in the daylight and was surprised to see it was a plastic flowerpot upside down. (I've got photos somewhere, if anyone is interested. A quick trip to Wal-Mart will fix you right up)

Back to the awning lights.... I still don't have a good solution for hanging them. Running the rubber things through the track takes too much time for one or two nights. I tried the velcro ones, but they came off immediately. Clothespins are too tacky (they would take away the ambience created by my plastic flowerpot).

What works for you?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I got one of the rope lights (have not had a chance to use it yet) that slide into the groove on the awning roller. We have a power outlet on the outside of the trailer right where the awning support leg connects to the trailer. I am hoping it gives off a soft light so you can sit under the awning at night without attracting to many bugs (we do not have too many bugs here but who wants to tempt fate).


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have a Add-a-Room that we use most of the time.
So what I use to hang lights up is those Binding Clips(from Staples)
And just clip them on the end of the awning.
That way they pull the awning down straight.
And they are easy to put up and down.
Don


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

The plastic flower pot light are popular here too. We have 3 of them!







Sadly, the flower pot that has traditionally been used can no longer be found at Wal-mart. It glows a soft violet color that looks cool with all those plastic "jewels" that sparkle thru the drilled holes, and the molded patterns on the pot's outside provide a good pattern for drilling the holes for the jewels.
They always draw attention, and we usually have at least one camper come by to look at them, and ask how to make one. I'll try to post some pictures soon.
Fred


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh boy, DW is NOT going to like this one - maybe I'll let her be surprised.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ahhhh, I see I'm not alone with my flowerpot with all the little colored lights on it.

All of you headed to the northeast rally in May will be pleased to know we'll have our flower pot with us.

Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I contend that I may possibly have the worlds largest collection of tacky awning lights.
We hang different sets depending on our mood at the time.

I picked up a couple sets of LED lights that are battery powered for boondocking. Got them for like 5 bucks during the after christmas clearance. will be interesting to see how the batteries holdup.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup, lights here too. Got em on our very first trip to camping world when we bought the trailer. 3" round multicolored globes. Just wrap the extension cord around the awning arm and then into the outlet by the cook stove. Party On!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have two sets of dalmation dogs/hydrants I hang on the awning with plastic clamps. It lights the awning and arms at night, and helps to see it so you don't injure yourself in the dark. I don't use the yard lights because it's a magnet for bugs, and draws them right to the doors/windows.

Only problem is...I usually roll up the awning at night or in bad weather, so I don't always use the lights.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Flower Pot lights? Okay I need a photo to help me out here I am lost.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds very nice, Mike. I hope my red, white, and blue rope lights won't take too much attention from your flower pot.

I hang them from the awning tube track with those little plastic slide in things. The cord just runs down the support and over to the outlet near the stove.

Steve


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I also confess to the light fetish.







For me it's the palm trees and flamingoes with clear rope lights down the sides. I use small cable ties for attachment.

Walter


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Lights here too. They are really tacky but I like having them up! Brightens the campsite at night.

We also have a metal pole that we hang a candle lantern on. We use Tea lights in it and place at the corner of our TT.

Wayne


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

My wife and I desperately want to get involved in "exterior illumination" however we haven't been able to find any that we like.

Any suggestions on retail outlets or online availability for these lights?

I too, aspire to own a flower pot light, just show me the way!

Go to the light, it is comfort! Go to the light, for there is warmth!! Go to the light, there is probably a cooler there!!!!

Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

cheesylights.com

I kid you not. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey, the chili pepper lights were pretty cool ... but the Easter Island heads kinda scared me


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks BBB!!

I am sure that my wife and I can find several of these to purchase!

Jason


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a couple of sets of spotted cow lights. I hang them using some clips I bought (I think) at Camping World. They have clips on both ends like the kind used for suspenders. Very easy to put on and take off.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Greetings! We, too, like the outside lights. We have red, white and blue stars that we decorate our awning with. We found them about 3 years ago through a catalog called LTD. Nice lights, good price.

We will have them hanging at the NE rally in Cooperstown in May.

Question? Has anyone found Yankee awning lights?

Amy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link BBB.

I love the corona and lime lights. May have to sneak those past DW.

I will have to order sets for every season.

Jared


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Me to all kinds all depends on the trip mood check the picture in my sig. luau may last year. No problem finding our site at night.

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Not Yet said:


> I love the corona and lime lights.
> [snapback]24517[/snapback]​


Jared....I like your style!!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

The wife wanted ice cream lights. The wife got ice cream lights. Got them from RVWholesalers.com They provide a nice glow.

Paul


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well,
After I told DW about all of this, she was OK with ordering a string of lights for the awning (I couldn't believe it was HER idea!). Kind of matches our Spring Rally shirts - Moose lights.

We'll see how that goes. I feel a little like I just put flamingos in the yard. They had flamingos. I don't think I could ever do flamingos. That's just too far.

BBB


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our current favs are the Margarita & Flamingo combination.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We've always had lights but don't always hang. As was mentioned before, sometimes it's just too risky to leave awning up at night (here in the Midwest, you never know when a storm will popup). We have the chili peppers, American flags, orange icicle lights, and purple slime lights(for our fall trips)..also some good old fashioned "lantern" lights and I think some skeletons and pumpkin heads.

Also, we've been purchasing those lighted figures that you suction cup to the side of the RV...got a pumpkin head and for Christmas, got DH an American flag (where the lights ripple tomake it look like it's waving in the wind)l Haven't used that oneyet...will on first trip.

Also, have a pretty cool wind sock and some windchimes that always go up. I could probably send a third kid to college on what I've invested in lights...but I love em!


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I found this photo of a flower pot light. (I hope I am posting it right) If not, it is in the gallery.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

missouricamper said:


> I found this photo of a flower pot light.Â Â (I hope I am posting it right)Â If not, it is in the gallery.


Gotta get one of those!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's exactly what we've got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You gotta love 'em

Mike


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

tell me yours doesn't have the little butterflies.... the ultimate in shabby chic!

I bought the stuff to make one, but never did.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...isn't that the lamp from Archie Bunker's living room???


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Of course ours has the little butterflies!!!!









Mike


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

And how do you make them?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I remember Mikes flower pot light from PA last year. Like Jolly, I have....you guessed it, dalmations and hydrants. I only have one set and it is not quite long enough, but I am in luck....cheesylights.com has them. I see another set in the future, just to round things out.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outtatown,

I have some cool windsocks, too. But I have trouble getting them out of my sandals. And when I do, they're usually too wet to flap!







And the argyle pattern doesn't match the TT.









Mark


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Mark...HA! You're a funny one. do you have one of those upside down flower pots?


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

First, you buy the flower pots at Wal-mart that already have a design molded into them (although I have heard they are getting hard to find). You buy the little plastic things in the craft department - they are colored plastic with about a 1/2 stem on them. You drill holes in the pot the size of the stem and then push them in with a little dab of clear glue. (not hot glue - it melts!). Once you are done with the pot, install a light kit (also from Wally world...) this is a wire, switch, socket and connector all in one bag. (remember, the pot hangs upside down)

Now comes the part that varies depending who made them. Some people stop here, but some people use the saucer that came with the pot to put on the bottom (like in the photo) Some people drill holes and put the bead things in this as well. In this lamp, they put long screws through to the saucer, some use thick wire like a coat hangar painted white. Whatever you choose, remember it has to come off to change the light bulb. I thought about using a harp from the lamp parts - it would work the same way a regular lampshade works except upside down. Maybe someone out there has a better idea for attaching the bottom.

If you decide to do it - SEND PICTURES!

(Missouri Flea Markets sell these for around $40.... maybe you and the DH/DW can start a business in your retirement)


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, that earns the award for the most, uh, esoteric mod yet.


----------

